# Opinions on this paint scheme of this Traitor guard please.



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I just recently decided to start an Imperial Guard army that will be converted/painted as if it is a regiment that has recently turned to chaos. One of the things I wanted to do was avoid the usual green/tan and red/black colours you see on 90% of Guard armies (at least from what I have seen ). I decided I wanted a dark blue armour for sure and the rest is just 'as I go' style painting so I ended up with dark grey for the cloth. I am not sure how I feel about this colour scheme so I thought I would post it and get some opinions. And yes, I did this at the same time while I was painting the Daemon Prince conversion, just to get away from the silvery blue for a couple of hours 

Anyway, tell me what you think, what you would change, etc.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I like it. It'll fit nicely with your Thousand Sons. I mean, I know it's meant to be an independent army, but if you ever get the urge to play with a Lost and the Damned army list, you've got it all set up and painted to match. Blue is generally Tzeentch's color, after all. The only thing I would do is try to mute the yellow a bit. It's just a little too bright compared to the rest of the model. I'd consider maybe a worn silver or something instead-- still visible but not quite as garish.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmmmm, maybe like the icons ans symbols have been scratched into the armour?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

To me they are paitned nice, but even the yellow glyphs dont convey a traitorous sense.

They seem like policemen.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

make their skin really pale, and change the colour of the symbols to something less offensive. you would even scratch them into the armour if you really wanted. going for something original, i would pick a regiment you like the look of and turn them into traitors.

its much easier than thinking or your own.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Yep I'd say the trooper is too healthy looking, he needs to be paler. And the yellow being replaced by silver may look better.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, if they're newly-converted to the cause of the Ruinous Powers, they're not going to be mutated or pale whatsoever. I do think scratching the iconography into the armor would look good. If they had lighter-colored armor, I'd suggest trying to make it look like they painted it on in blood, but it won't show up on such dark blue, as I'm sure you're well aware.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That's a metal mini, but when/if you do your plastic ones you could actually scratch the glyphs into the guns and armor w/ a hobby knife to give a sense of depth.

Looks cool by the way!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice traitor but the yellow is a bit full on,maybe dull it down.
I use Bubonic highlighted with Bleached bone.









Or maybe Golden brought up with the Badmoon would suit yours better.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW Changer there really good, too bad there traitorous dogs that don't deserve to see the light of day lol.

Wraithlord yours looks too clean and bright really, blue just doesn't seem to suit him, at least not that bright anyway, and the same with the yellow and the skin, greyish skin could work nicely


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

liking those traitors. The grey skin is sweet, really gives them the bad guy feel


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I went for long term Traitors but The Wraithlords fresh Traitors is a nice change.
I like the normal skin tones on Wraithlords as its a bit more unusual to see, I think the blue is fine its just the Badmoon Yellow symbols are a bit bright especially when you get to vehicles.
(I just put my Traitors up to show what I meant not to hijack the post sorry Wraithlord)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey no worried Ways, I LIKE those!! I think when I get back to painting these guys I will give that a try with the Bubonic and Bone. Looks sweet as hell. ONe thing I have been thinking is that I want to try painting the cloth black instead of grey. I think that the blue/grey with yellow is exactly like a cop uniform like Anphicar said as well and that is most definitely not what I was going for.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Changer those are damn nice.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks all, I will pop some more Traitors into the Gallery.

Wraithlord I think the blue would be alright without the yellow Very Tczeench like and its nice when you borrow models from you Chaos force for the Traitors to blend in (I always think these guys would try to emulate their masters) .


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd like to see some solid Sons of Sek or a well-off converted Blood Pact squad. I don't mind the paint job. The yellow is of that sickly bright variety that only chaos would use. I like the face of the heavy bolter gunner on your pic, Changer. Is that a hint of blue on his mask? Makes it feel all glowing.

Khaine


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes blue it is, I do the visors as gems.

When are we gonna see more of these Wraithlord ?(Im a bit chaos obsessed)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Soon as I get the Daemon Prince conversion done I have a couple of Tau models to finish off and then I will be starting in on Guard.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

i like the blue black uniforms, but agree the yellow isn't the best choice. Red prehaps would look good, or go with changers bone style icons


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

One other thing I am thinking of doing is using the Chaos Runes from the WFB beastmen book instead of actual numbers and such on the shoulders. That way, there is definitely something Chaos about them even on the models I don't alter in any way.


----------

